# Range bag from Home Depot



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I found a very good tool bag at Home Depot. It has outside pockets, and a telescoping handle and wheels so it can be towed like the dainties at the airport. I can get my ear muffs, tool kit, paper towels and hand cleaner along with three sixshooters and about 400 rounds of ammunition. And, if I want to, I can squeeze in a J Frame Smith.

Bob Wright


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Is it possible to see a picture of the bag? Thanks in advance and regards, Richard :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Can you give us more info on it. I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just went to Home Depot and found this. I have a bad back so this is perfect. It only cost 30 buck and will hold six or more pistols and ammo. Great idea Bob, my back thanks you too.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy, thanks for ther photos. I owe you. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, think that's big enough 

Well, I went shooting again yesterday afternoon. I really like my S&W range bag


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I take 6 to 8 pistols when I shoot. When I get home to clean them I always ask myself why. I like to spend 2 to three hours at the range.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Here is another alternative.... http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=213589
I got mine a couple of weks ago and its a lot better quality than I expected for the price :!: :!:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I take 6 to 8 pistols when I shoot. When I get home to clean them I always ask myself why. I like to spend 2 to three hours at the range.


I rarely ever go w/ more than 2 - I took 3 the time I took my wife shooting. It takes me a few rounds to get back into the zone if I change guns.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Most of them are 22's. I always shoot my primary then maybe another one and then I sit back and shoot 22's. Yesterday I took my boy's and three hundred dollar later in ammo they wanted to go home. Thank God.


----------

